# Stair Wall Removal



## jskrieg (Sep 22, 2016)

My wife and I bought a 1913 double-brick home last year and have begun the process of renovating it. We've basically completed the first (picture provided) and second floors, but we've yet to tackle the basement or attic.

We want to open up the staircase that goes from the 2nd floor to the attic to make it feel more like part of the house. The plan is to remove the wall and doorway from the stringer to the ceiling and install stair rails that match the other staircase.

My question is, is this as simple as removing the wall studs and going from there, or do I need to add support? And if so, how? I'm not opposed to the idea of a post at the end of the steps anyways, since the design of the steps would mean the newel will be about 7 ft. tall anyways.

I've included pictures, and the black-line in the one is where the wall will be cut. However, I haven't opened the walls yet, so I'd imagine it may be tough to give me an adequate response without seeing the structure first.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

It looks to be a conditioned space now and there is nothing above the wall but the railing. Might not be too hard to do IMO. 

Others should be along with ideas also.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 22, 2016)

You'll need to support the wall above which may be carrying ceiling/roof loads, and depending upon the direction of the floor joists, those as well.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, it is conditioned already, with the vent in the middle of the floor lol.

The plan for the attic itself is to remove the wall I've already started tearing apart, (maybe) demo the first half of the closet, faux shiplap the entire thing, and carpet the floor as there is currently vinyl asbestos tiles underneath the carpet rolled out on top.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 22, 2016)

There isn't a wall above what I want to remove, other than the railing.

The floor joists run the same direction as the stairs.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

We have to assume it is insulated as a warm space with the insulation in the rafters rather in the floor joists. In the old days it wasn&#8217;t too uncommon to cut the hole and put a grate in and let the heat float up. If you remove the door and wall the heat will go up that way and you could cover the hole. 
I doubt any of those walls are holding anything up there as the roof line looks pretty simple, but to play it safe remove all the plaster and get a good look at the structure before ripping it out.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 22, 2016)

The plaster ceiling behind the wall I'm removing in the attic is falling down, so I'll get a good look at the structure when I remove that. 

You are correct in that the insulation is above the ceiling.

When I remove the plaster on the stair wall, what will I be looking for to see if I'll need to add a post for support?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 22, 2016)

There should be a double joist on each side of the stairwell opening. That is what carries the load around the opening. I would look for that and like I said get all the plaster off and then take some pics and post them and I think it should be clear then what you need to add back in if anything.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

jskrieg said:


> The plaster ceiling behind the wall I'm removing in the attic is falling down, so I'll get a good look at the structure when I remove that.
> 
> You are correct in that the insulation is above the ceiling.
> 
> When I remove the plaster on the stair wall, what will I be looking for to see if I'll need to add a post for support?



I looks like you should be good to go, but Like Bud said when the wall is open below the floor joist on the edge should be double, depending on the size of the joist you find there you may want to figure how to get one in.
You shouldn't need a post. but when you get the plaster off show us a photo of the framing over the door.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

Always watch out for the cheat, if they were short of joists where best to join one but over that wall.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 22, 2016)

Not that that's not entirely possible, and I'll definitely check it out, but after renovating the first two floors, I'd be surprised if they skimped on anything when they built this house.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

jskrieg said:


> Not that that's not entirely possible, and I'll definitely check it out, but after renovating the first two floors, I'd be surprised if they skimped on anything when they built this house.



Only because I have done it.:hide:


----------

